# Soil test results



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Alright guys, any recommendations besides what's listed? The only nitrogen fertilizer I have on hand is 46-0-0, so I may need to find the math to match the rate she wants


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

For 46-0-0 you only need to apply 2#/1,000ft and that will equal the same as their recommendation. Your soil looks pretty good otherwise.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Txag12 said:


> For 46-0-0 you only need to apply 2#/1,000ft and that will equal the same as their recommendation. Your soil looks pretty good otherwise.


Is that 2lbs of the nitrogen, or 2lbs of just the material? I think my bag is 36%, I'd have to look when I get to the house. 
As for her phosphorus recommendation, can you just buy a bag of pure phosphorus?


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

That is 2# of material to equal the 1# of nitrogen they are recommending. Yes you can buy just phosphorus fertilizer but in order to correctly apply just 1# of it you have to use stoichiometry and break down the P2O5 formula.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Txag12 said:


> That is 2# of material to equal the 1# of nitrogen they are recommending. Yes you can buy just phosphorus fertilizer but in order to correctly apply just 1# of it you have to use stoichiometry and break down the P2O5 formula.


Alright, I'm sure I'll have to have a few of you guys give me a hand on that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

1# of actual elemental phosphorous times 2.3 equals the amount of P2O5 (what is listed on a bag of fertilizer) that needs to be applied over the season. Don't apply more than 1# of P2O5 at any one time with at least 30 days between applications. Best to break P2O5 apps up evenly with each N app over the season.


----------

